# Instructions 1950 Chevy Stepside pickup



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
Is there a website that includes instruction sheets for AMT/ERTL kits? I need one for a 1950 Chevy Stepside pickup (Kit 8051). I got it at a yard sale after pulling it out of a garbage can. The kit was partially started and looks as if all parts are present, but no instructions.

Any help would be appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Try this site, www.thedpmcc.com. Click on the link for kit instructions. I am pretty sure I saw them there.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's a direct link to the instructions on that site:

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplas...instruction_sheets/amt-6/amt-coca-cola-1950-/


----------

